# Incoming, Came And More Incoming



## ET (29/10/13)

got my evic easy head this morning, thanks to eciggies and fast postage. think i even got a free usb cable 
also have some more nic juice and coffee, caramel and cream flavours incoming. bet that is going to taste nice when mixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/10/13)

Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/13)

Enjoy....


----------



## Gizmo (29/10/13)

denizenx said:


> got my evic easy head this morning, thanks to eciggies and fast postage. think i even got a free usb cable
> also have some more nic juice and coffee, caramel and cream flavours incoming. bet that is going to taste nice when mixed


 
The easy head is terrible. You cant change voltage at all with it..


----------



## ET (29/10/13)

what evic calls variable voltage on this thing is actually just switching between regulated and unregulated battery input voltage so a freshly charged battery will give you much higher than the 3.3v and slowly trickle down as it gets weaker. still vaping up clouds with my protank 1 stuck on there but now i think i need something thats a little wider, as the top is 23mm wide and the protank not nearly so fat

Reactions: Like 1


----------

